# IRAQ



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

SON IN IRAQ WITH HIS CAPT AND SOME CHILDREN

son sitting in the gunners seat


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, 1st pic didn't show up so good!!  They were just hangin' out with some of the children!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Tell him thanks from us back here!!


----------

